# Ruger SR 556 (Heavily Upgraded)



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Asking for 2000.00

Text offers to 435-668-7436 or email at [email protected]

This gun was a gift, however with a baby on the way I'm not sure how necessary it is for me as a student anymore. It has about 100 rounds through it and is broken in. Shoots 1 MOA and is stupid accurate. It is HEAVILY upgraded. Sad to see it go. Here are some of the specs on this piston AR:

Nice carrying case with 2 mag pouches
Cold hammer forged barrel
Magpul CTR Stock
Upgraded Ruger 452 2-stage trigger (4.5 lb break)
BCM Gunfighter charging handle
Aimpoint PRO 2 moa red dot
Vortex VMT 3x magnifer
Magpul MBus iron sights
Streamlight Protac Flashlight
Mako G2 T-Pod Voregrip/Bipod
3 modular proprietary rail sections
QD sling attachment on rail & buttstock
Heavy duty 2pt sling
5 30rd Magpul Mags
180rds .223 ammo


----------



## bass2muskie (Nov 5, 2013)

Price?


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

Sorry, I see that I forgot to mention that crucial little detail. I'm asking for 2000.00


----------



## ottadad (Aug 28, 2014)

SOLD


----------

